# hazel shanks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a hours walk in the local wood had the loppers in the car so cut a few shanks

theses quite a lot of shank needs cutting but I have all I need don't think any stick makers touch them some areas you cant find a good shank.

Have cut a few a little thicker than normal around 11/4 inches -11/2 inches just thought these may be alight for a two piece stick

Not sure if its me but those shanks I have cut al seem to be lighter in colour than usual? last years seem to be a rich dark brown this years almost seem golden in colour

I suppose the growing condition plays a big part in it.

the saps rising so a little late some where beging to show buds but I wont be using them for at lest a year or more


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice haul. Wish we had access to some hazel here. Lots of silver maple saplings in our area.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great group of shanks.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Love the color variations from one shank to the next. Reminds me of the yellow birch which grows around here where you can see anything from a deep orange-gold to a pale yellow.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice bunch of sticks. They're all a lot lighter (and straighter) than the beaked hazel that grows here. Our native hazel is a dark brown/ almost purple color.

A nice wood to work with though.

Rodney


----------



## elmsfordlt (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice group of sticks.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Rodney hazel has a huge range of colours it all depends on the growing conditions and weater

My favorite hazel is that which I believe is grown on the west coast of scotland it looks like a crackle glaze also like welsh hazell with its snakeskin mottled pinkish pattern on but theye do variey from season to season .Generally the shanks i cut are usually a darker brown but these are from the same wood but are much lighter than last years harvest


----------

